

DHH: Sun surprises at RailsConf Europe 2007 - brett
http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/11-sun-surprises-at-railsconf-europe-2007

======
far33d
[http://media.arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.media/540/su...](http://media.arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.media/540/sunstrategy2.gif)

------
damon
Breaking News : Sun Microsystems (JAVA) to change stock ticker symbol to RUBY

"The Ruby brand and technology have evolved to be among the most pervasive on
the internet, yielding extraordinary awareness for Sun and opportunity for the
community that leverages it," said Jonathan Schwartz, president and CEO of
Sun. "More than a billion people across the globe, representing nearly every
demographic, market and industry, rely upon Ruby's security, innovation and
value to connect them with opportunity. That awareness positions Sun, and now
our investor base, for the future."

:)

------
chaostheory
Yeah Sun's support for Ruby was also pretty evident at their JRuby hackfest a
few months back in the SF Bay Area...

Free beer and food to boot - not to mention a good overview by Joyent on Sun's
efforts to get Rails running on the JVM

------
tx
Has anyone tried Mongrel clusters on Niagara CPUs? Google is silent on this
one.

------
gojomo
In the same vein as 'Rails is just a WAR', there's 'PHP in a WAR' -- Quercus,
by Caucho, the makers of the Resin Java app server. See:

<http://caucho.com/resin-3.1/doc/quercus.xtp>

I'm surprised it hasn't gotten more attention... though perhaps the way
quercus.caucho.com is currently giving servlet errors is part of the problem.
:(

